# Releasing Or Not FIV/FeLv Feral Cats



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Educate your self on the issue of FIV and FeLv. You will face this sooner than later if you do TNR. You will need to address this issue ahead of time before the emotion of the moment arrives. 

Neighborhood Cats / Releasing FIV/FeLV Positive Cats


----------

